# A composition of mine. What do you think?



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

This is an orchestral composition that I wrote for GCSE Music. This means that I'm a young musician and that I'm looking for inspiration for the future. 

I am aware that this forum is full of classical aficionados, so if you've got this far, please have a listen to my work. As I have already decided on doing Music for A Level, I'm looking for ideas to improve and develop my compositions. 

As many of you can probably tell from hearing this, my main influence in Music is Beethoven as I absolutely adore his work. 

I hope you like it, and I'm grateful if you take your time to listen to it. Thank You very much.

Sincerely, 
Budding musician.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

We have a board for this. See Today's Composers.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> We have a board for this. See Today's Composers.


Thanks. Very helpful.

But how do you put the link on show? Is there somewhere where you can click the link, because I can't find it on here?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Symphonical,

You can see a little icon above the reply box. It looks like a globe with a chain-link. Copy your link, click on the icon, and paste it in there. Good luck with the music!


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahh, Thank you Kieran.


----------

